# Little wrench part2



## precisionmetal (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought I'd attempt to step up my game a bit from the last wrench I made (which was 5/32").

This new one is 1/16". It was cut from a piece of .025" thick Starrett shimstock. I decided to stretch the length a little from what would be "proportional" since the wrench becomes difficult to handle because it's so small. Still flank-drive style on the box end like the other one. I haven't been brave enough yet to try putting the 15° kink in the box end like the I did on the larger one, but will attempt it soon. 

This was cut using .004" diameter wire on my Agie wire edm machine.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 27, 2009)

That's pretty neat stuff. All I keep thinking about are the possibilities of detailing that can be added to a model.

I don't know anything about the wire EDM stuff you're talking about. Got any pics?


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 27, 2009)

EDM is a sort of CNC bandsaw, except the "saw blade" is a brass wire with an electric current. :hDe:


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 27, 2009)

zeeprogrammer,

I have 2 different pages on my web site that explain things fairly well (I think, LOL!)

This one first: http://www.wire-edm.com/whatswedm.html

Then this one: http://www.wire-edm.com/wedmfaq.html

Pete


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 27, 2009)

Since this _is_ the photo and video forum... thought I'd add a couple more photos to this thread.

Stop me if anyone gets bored, or if I'm just over-doing it!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 27, 2009)

Great vids Pete. Wow. This is better than the movies!

And to see it against a penny is one thing...but what a difference to see it held in fingers. Very cool.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice work, this one's got me drooling. ;D


----------



## shred (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice. I like the little maze on your web site as well-- that's a cool piece.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Pete, Looks like you really like what you do. It shows!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone... yes: I do enjoy making things.

I have this time lapse video on YouTube of a small spline being cut on my wire edm machine. (be warned: wire edm work is NEVER exciting to watch... more akin to watching grass grow!).  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsm0VUWnFP0[/ame]


Shred,

Yes... that labyrinth necklace is just about my favorite as well. The one in the photo is quite small... about the size of a quarter. It is based on the 11-row labyrinth that is done in tile on the floor of the Chartres cathedral in France (around 900 years old). The general labyrinth concept has been around for maybe 3000 years (began with the Mayans, I believe). I love that design!

Pete


----------



## Speedy (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!
when I was younger I would alway collect small things. 
I guess I still do when I find them :big:

do you make allot of smaller parts? your account pic has some neat gears.

anything else you can share? 

if you have anything that you make that you deem inadequate I would love to pay for a envelope for you to dispose of said items 

keep up the work I am sure we all want to see more of this.


----------

